# plow had a hard time going up this morning i need help?



## fordf350super (Oct 20, 2009)

so i live up here in maine and it was about -4 wind shild. so i got in my truck and started it up everything went fine untill i lifted the plow. i seem the plow would not lift. then i let it sit for a few minutes and then it poped up. what should i do to to prevent this i dont have a garage. o and another question how easy is it to fill the plow whith fluid? havent changed that in like two years how do you go about doing this
p.s.it a 2003 fisher hd minute mount 2 blade with electric hook up


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

fordf350super;979274 said:


> so i live up here in maine and it was about -4 wind shild. so i got in my truck and started it up everything went fine untill i lifted the plow. i seem the plow would not lift. then i let it sit for a few minutes and then it poped up. what should i do to to prevent this i dont have a garage. o and another question how easy is it to fill the plow whith fluid? havent changed that in like two years how do you go about doing this
> p.s.it a 2003 fisher hd minute mount 2 blade with electric hook up


http://www.fisherplows.com/pdf/26406_051304.pdf
page 26


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like you may have water in the reservoir, icing over the pickup filter. The reservoir should come off and be cleaned, all the hoses and rams drained. Fill with new Fisher blue fluid.


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

Snowplow won’t raise or
raises slowly or partially
Excess weight on blade. Remove snow and/or ice buildup or
aftermarket accessories (excess weight).
Hydraulic fluid level low or wrong
fluid is used.
Fill reservoir to proper level with
recommended fluid. Do not mix different
hydraulic fluid types.
Blown fuse in FISHER vehicle
control harness.
Replace blown fuse.
Vehicle battery weak or charging
system defective.
Replace battery and check charging
system.
Motor worn or damaged or fault in
wiring.
See FISHER outlet for repair information.
Pump filter clogged, worn or
damaged pump, or hydraulic
system malfunction.
See FISHER outlet for repair information.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

The plow wasn't simply frozen to the ground correct? I have had that happen before, where a bit of salt melts the snow at the base of the blade, then melts enough snow that when the temperature drops, it freezes. I just backed up when that happened, and it popped free.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

jb1390;979414 said:


> The plow wasn't simply frozen to the ground correct? I have had that happen before, where a bit of salt melts the snow at the base of the blade, then melts enough snow that when the temperature drops, it freezes. I just backed up when that happened, and it popped free.


Duhh... this could very well be it. Mine had sunk into the driveway since the last round. Took two of us ten minutes to get it on the truck last night. Minute Mount my ass.

Your plow worked ok the rest of the day?


----------



## fordf350super (Oct 20, 2009)

no it was not stuck to the driveway my guess some water in the fluid
working fine now thanks for the answers and quick responses


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

2COR- you really aren't blaming that on the plow are you?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

plowguy43;979647 said:


> 2COR- you really aren't blaming that on the plow are you?


Sorry,going to have to agree with him for once! I seen it a few times when it froze to the ground.


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Check your electrical grounds. 
Put dielectric grease on all of your connections. 
Grounds and connections don't work good in below 0 temperature unless they are insulated or covered in grease. 

CHANGE YOUR FLUID! You should change your fluid every single year. Also, clean filter and check for leak points. 
I spend about 8 hours every season going over my truck/plow before the season.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

grandview;979693 said:


> Sorry,going to have to agree with him for once! I seen it a few times when it froze to the ground.


You agreeing with me, GV?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

No I didn't mean the freezing part- mine's done that before. What I meant was 2cor had a problem mounting his plow because it sunk in the ground and said "minute mount my a*s" or something to that effect. That's why I said are you really blaming that on the plow.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

MeeksCo;979715 said:


> Check your electrical grounds.
> Put dielectric grease on all of your connections.
> *Grounds and connections don't work good in below 0 temperature unless they are insulated or covered in grease. *


Uhhhh........


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

MeeksCo;979715 said:


> Check your electrical grounds.
> Put dielectric grease on all of your connections.
> Grounds and connections don't work good in below 0 temperature unless they are insulated or covered in grease.
> 
> ...


sound advice. neglect doesn't save money.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

well wind chill won't affect the performance of the plow, but single digits temps will slow it down. sound advice would be to pull it into the garage, let everything warm up and do a little maintenance.


----------

